# Wounded after molting



## OGIGA (Feb 24, 2007)

One of my mantises finally molted. Does anybody know what happened to it? It looks wounded pretty badly and I can see it throbbing under the green liquid. It's not kept communally so it couldn't have been attacked. Here's a picture of it.







Before I went to bed, it was hanging. I found it like this not hanging. I just put him back into a hanging position.


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Feb 24, 2007)

It might have fallen after it moulted. I think (don't quote me on this) putting flour on the wound helps it clot. But I'd wait until someone more knowledgable confirms that to do it. Good luck.


----------



## Skinnylegs (Mar 10, 2007)

iv'e used kaolin(really fine clay) it looks like flour.


----------



## Rick (Mar 10, 2007)

Many times it will just scab over and be ok.


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah that happened to my old budwing on his final molt and he recovered and his was gushing out on the floor and everything and he live to years after that.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh, I have an update. This guy died shortly after.


----------



## Skinnylegs (Mar 10, 2007)

sorry to hear


----------

